# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور. منقول للأهمية

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور*   *أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور*

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

( إنما صنعوا كيد ساحر ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى )
وفي سورة يونس يقول سبحانه

( وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ائْتُونِي بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ فَلَمَّا جَاءَ  السَّحَرَةُ قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ فَلَمَّا  أَلْقَوْا قَالَ مُوسَى مَا جِئْتُمْ بِهِ السِّحْرُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  سَيُبْطِلُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ وَيُحِقُّ  اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ ) [يونس: 79 -  81]

حبيت اعرض عليكم صور للحيطة والحذر‎ والي عرفته حطيت لكم تعريف بسيط عنه

فهذا الموضوع يتعلق بالسحر والطلاسم لان كثر للأسف هالوقت لمن يسوق الأذى

بين الناس ويبيع أسحاره للناس ضعيفة الإيمان .. وأكثر زبائن هؤلاء السحرة 

النساء والله المستعان

قال تعالى

( واتبعوا ماتتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين  كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما انزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما  يعلمان من احد حتى يقولا انما نحن فتنه فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما مايفرقون  به بين المرء وزوجه وماهم بضارين به من احد الا بإذن الله ويتعلمون مايضرهم  ولا ينفعهم ولقد علمو لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ماشرو به  أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون )

ففي هذي الصور توضح لك طريقة الاوفاق والحجابات والإعمال يعني اللي ينشرب 

واللي خاص للدفن والمعلق وهناك مايذر في الهواء مثل الطحين واشد سحر السحر

المغربي والاندنوسي

اللهم شل أركان كل ساحر وقطع أمعائه واحرق بدنه اللهم من أراد المسلمين بشر

شل بدنه وعذبه وحرقه وقطعه وزده من العذاب عذاب

اللهم اشفي مرضى السحر وأبطل عمل كل ساحر ياحي ياقيوم .. اللهم آمين








يسمونها السحر المعلق في الهواء أي كلما حركته الرياح وبدا يتمايل في الهوى تأذى المسحور بشكل لاتتخيله* 





   

  
 
 *أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور*
 *
حرز ملفوف بشعر المسحور او المسحورة


كيف تفك سحرا :

لا يخفى على الجميع كما أوضح أهل العلم أن السحر هو عبارة عن عقد ورقى 

وتمائم. ومنه حجب وأبخرة وأدخنة ومنها ما يوضع في مفارق الطرق أو يلقى في 

البحار أو يدفن في القبور أو يدفن بالفلوت والبيوت الخربة وسنأتي عليها واحدةً 

واحدة لنبين لك كيف تقوم بفك السحر إذا عثرت عليه :-


- العقد :

وهي على أنواع منها ما يكون حبالاً أو شعرا معقودا أو خيوطا رفيعة معقودة كخيوط 

مكرات الخياطة والطريقة في فكها أن يقرأ عليها المعوذتين وينفث عند فك كل عقدة 

والعقد قد تكون ثلاث عقد أو سبعا أو احدى عشرة عقدة أما إذا كانت دقيقة كالشعر أو

سلك المكرة فإنها تقطع عند العقدة بالموس مع النفث والقراءة كما هو موضح لك 

بالصور ثم تجمع جميعا بعد الفك ويقرأ عليها آيات السحر وآية الكرسي ولو اكتفى

بقراءة المعوذتين لكفى ثم يحرقها .


2- التمائم :

وهي عبارة عن أوراق أو قماش أو قطعة من جلد أو قطعة من معدن كتب عليها 

بعض الطلاسم والرموز والحروف المقطعة والارقام والمربعات والدوائر والكلمات 

الغير معروفة والاستغاثات الشركية بالشياطين وشيء من القرآن فتلف بقطعة من 

جلد أو تحفظ في قطعة من معدن أو تخاط في قطعة من قماش أو يلف عليها بلاصق

بلاستكي

* 






      

  
 
 *أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور*
 *
فإذا عثر على مثل هذه الأعمال فإنها تأخذ وتقطع بأداة حادة مع النفث عليها أثناء 

القطع ثم إذا استخرجت تفك هذه الطلاسم مع النفث عليها ثم يضعها في إناء ثم يذيب

الكتابة بالماء مع النفث على الماء ثم يسكب الماء وبهذه الطريقة يفك السحر بإذن 

الله .


الأبخرة والأدخنة :

كثيرا ما نسمع أن السحرة يقومون بالتبخير في أعمالهم السحرية فعند العثور

عليها - لا قدر الله - سنبين لك كيف تتعامل معها بعد أن تتطلع على نماذج في 

الصور المعروضة أمامك 

بالنسبة للأعمال السحرية التي تكتب على البيض فنتعامل معها كالآتي :


تغسل البيضة بماء قُرأ فيه سورة الفلق والناس ، ثم تفرك البيضة برفق لإزالة

الكتابة التي عليها وأثناء ذلك كرر عليها قراءة سورة الفلق والناس بالنفث على 

البيضة ، ولو قدر الله عز وجل وكسرة البيضة فقم بدق قشرتها وأنت تتلو المعوذات

عليها مع النفث ، وبهذه الطريقة يبطل العمل بأمر الله عز وجل* 






      


  
 
 *أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور*
 *الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى 

بهداه، أما بعد:

فإن السحر من الجرائم العظيمة، ومن أنواع الكفر، ومما يبتلى به الناس  قديماً وحديثاً في الأمم الماضية، وفي الجاهلية، وفي هذه الأمة، وعلى حسب  كثرة الجهل، وقلة العلم، وقلة الوازع الإيماني والسلطاني يكثر أهل السحر  والشعوذة، 

وينتشرون في البلاد للطمع في أموال الناس والتلبيس عليهم، ولأسباب أخرى،  وعندما يظهر العلم ويكثر الإيمان، ويقوى السلطان الإسلامي يقل هؤلاء  الخبثاء وينكمشون، وينتقلون من بلاد إلى بلاد لالتماس المحل الذي يروج فيه  باطلهم، ويتمكنون فيه من الشعوذة والفساد، وقد بين الكتاب والسنة أنواع  السحر وحكمها.

فالسحر سمي سحراً؛ لأن أسبابه خفية، ولأن السحرة يتعاطون أشياء خفية  يتمكنون بها من التخييل على الناس والتلبيس عليهم، والتزوير على عيونهم،  إدخال الضرر عليهم، وسلب أموالهم إلى غير ذلك، 


بطرق خفية لا يفطن لها في الأغلب، ولهذا يسمى آخر الليل سحراً؛ لأنه يكون  في آخره عند غفلة الناس وقلة حركتهم، ويقال للرئة: سحر؛ لأنها في داخل  الجسم وخفية.

ومعناه في الشرع: ما يتعاطاه السحرة من التخييل والتلبيس الذي يعتقده  المشاهد حقيقة وهو ليس بحقيقة، كما قال الله سبحانه عن سحرة فرعون:  {قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ نَكُونَ أَوَّلَ  مَنْ أَلْقَى * قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ  يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى * فَأَوْجَسَ فِي  نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُوسَى * قُلْنَا لا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْأَعْلَى *  وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا  كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى}[1]، 

وقد يكون السحر من أشياء يفعلها السحرة مع عقد ينفثون فيها، كما قال الله  سبحانه: {وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ}[2]، وقد يكون من  أعمال أخرى يتوصلون إليها من طريق الشياطين، فيعملون أعمالاً قد تغير عقل  الإنسان، وقد تسبب مرضاً له، وقد تسبب تفريقاً بينه وبين زوجته فتقبح عنده،  ويقبح منظرها فيكرهها، وهكذا هي قد يعمل معها الساحر ما يبغض زوجها إليها،  وينفرها من زوجها،

وهو كفر صريح بنص القرآن، حيث قال عز وجل: {وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُو  الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ  وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ}[3]،  فأخبر سبحانه عن كفرهم بتعليمهم الناس السحر، وقال بعدها: {وَمَا أُنْزِلَ  عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ  مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ}[4]،  ثم قال سبحانه: {فَيَتَعَلَّمُو  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ  الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلا  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ}[5] 

يعني هذا السحر وما يقع منه من الشر كله بقدر سابق بمشيئة الله، فربنا جل  وعلا لا يغلب، ولا يقع في ملكه ما لا يريد، بل لا يقع شيء في هذه الدنيا  ولا في الآخرة إلا بقدر سابق؛ لحكمة بالغة شاءها سبحانه وتعالى، فقد يبتلى  هؤلاء بالسحر، ويبتلى هؤلاء بالمرض، ويبتلى هؤلاء بالقتل إلى غير ذلك، ولله  الحكمة البالغة فيما يقضي ويقدر، وفيما يشرعه سبحانه لعباده،

ولهذا قال سبحانه: {وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلا بِإِذْنِ  اللَّهِ}[6]، يعني بإذنه الكوني القدري لا بإذنه الشرعي، فالشرع يمنعهم من  ذلك ويحرم عليهم ذلك، لكن بالإذن القدري الذي مضى به علم الله وقدره  السابق أنه يقع من فلان السحر، ويقع من فلانة، ويقع على فلان، وعلى فلانة،  كما مضى قدره بأن فلاناً يصاب بقتل، أو يصاب بمرض كذا، ويموت في بلد كذا،  ويرزق كذا، ويغتني أو يفتقر، وكله بمشيئة الله وقدره سبحانه وتعالى،


كما قال جل وعلا: {إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ}[7]، وقال  سبحانه: {مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ  إِلا فِي كِتَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  يَسِيرٌ}[8]، فهذه الشرور التي قد تقع من السحرة ومن غيرهم لا تقع عن جهل  من ربنا فهو العالم بكل شيء سبحانه وتعالى، لا يخفى عليه خافية جل وعلا،  كما قال سبحانه: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ}[9]، وقال سبحانه:  {لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ  قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا}[10] فهو يعلم كل شيء،

ولا يقع في ملكه ما لا يريد سبحانه وتعالى، ولكن له الحكمة البالغة،  والغايات المحمودة فيما يقضي ويقدر مما يقع فيه الناس من عز وذل، وإزالة  ملك، وإقامة ملك، ومرض وصحة، وسحر وغيره، وسائر الأمور التي تقع في العباد  كلها عن مشيئة، وعن قدر سابق، 

وهؤلاء السحرة قد يتعاطون أشياء تخييلية، كما تقدم في قوله عز وجل:  {قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ نَكُونَ أَوَّلَ  مَنْ أَلْقَى * قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ  يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى}[11]، يخيل إلى  الناظر أن هذه العصي، وأن هذه الحبال حيات تسعى في الوادي، وهي حبال وعصي،  لكن السحرة خيلوا للناس لما أظهروا أمام أعينهم من أشياء تعلموها تغير  الحقائق على الناس بالنظر إلى أبصارهم، قال سبحانه: {يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ  مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى}[12]، 

وقال تعالى في سورة الأعراف: {قَالَ أَلْقُوا فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا سَحَرُوا  أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ وَاسْتَرْهَبُوه  ُمْ وَجَاءُوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ}[13]،  وهي في الحقيقة ما تغيرت حبال وعصي، ولكن تغير نظرهم إليها بسبب السحر  فاعتقدوها حيات بسبب التلبيس الذي حصل من السحرة، وتسميه بعض الناس "تقمير"  وهو أن يعمل الساحر أشياء تجعل الإنسان لا يشعر بالحقيقة على ما هي عليه،

فيكون بصره لا يدرك الحقيقة فقد يؤخذ من حانوته أو منزله ما فيه ولا يشعر  بذلك، يعني أنه لم يعرف الحقيقة، فقد يرى الحجر دجاجة، أو يرى الحجر بيضة،  أو ما أشبه ذلك؛ لأن الواقع تغير في عينيه، بسبب عمل الساحر وتلبيسه، فسحرت  عيناه،

وجعل هناك من الأشياء التي يتعاطاها السحرة من المواد ما تجعل عينيه لا  تريان الحقيقة على ما هي عليه، هذا من السحر الذي سماه الله عظيماً في قوله  جل وعلا في سورة الأعراف: {فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا سَحَرُوا أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ  وَاسْتَرْهَبُوه  ُمْ وَجَاءُوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ}[14].* 
 






   


  
 
 *أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور*
 *والصحيح  عند أهل العلم أن الساحر يقتل بغير استتابة؛ لعظم شره وفساده، وقد ذهب بعض  أهل العلم إلى أنه يستتاب، وأنهم كالكفرة الآخرين يستتابون، 

ولكن الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم أنه لا يستتاب؛ لأن شره عظيم، ولأنه يخفي  شره، ويخفي كفره، فقد يدعي أنه تائب وهو يكذب، فيضر الناس ضرراً عظيماً  فلهذا ذهب المحققون من أهل العلم إلى أن من عرف وثبت سحره يقتل ولو زعم أنه  تائب ونادم، فلا يصدق في قوله.

ولهذا ثبت عن عمر أنه كتب إلى أمراء الأجناد أن يقتلوا كل من وجدوا من  السحرة حتى يتقي شرهم، قال أبو عثمان النهدي: "فقتلنا ثلاث سواحر" هكذا جاء  في صحيح البخاري عن بجالة بن عبدة، وهكذا صح عن حفصة أنها قتلت جارية لها  لما علمت أنها تسحر قتلتها. وهكذا جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه الصحابي  الجليل لما رأى ساحراً يلعب برأسه - يقطع رأسه ويعيده يخيل على الناس بذلك -  أتاه من جهة لا يعلمها فقتله، وقال: (أعد رأسك إن كنت صادقاً).

والمقصود: أن السحرة شرهم عظيم، ولهذا يجب أن يقتلوا، فولي الأمر إذا عرف  أنهم سحرة، وثبت لديه ذلك بالبينة الشرعية وجب عليه قتلهم صيانة للمجتمع من  شرهم وفسادهم، ومن أصيب بالسحر ليس له أن يتداوى بالسحر، فإن الشر لا يزال  بالشر، والكفر لا يزال بالكفر، وإنما يزال الشر بالخير. ولهذا لما سئل  عليه الصلاة والسلام عن النشرة قال: ((هي من عمل الشيطان))، والنشرة  المذكورة في الحديث: هي حل السحر عن المسحور بالسحر.

أما إن كان بالقرآن الكريم والأدوية المباحة والرقية الطيبة فهذا لا بأس  به، وأما بالسحر فلا يجوز كما تقدم؛ لأن السحر عبادة للشياطين، فالساحر  إنما يسحر ويعرف السحر بعد عبادته للشياطين، وبعد خدمته للشياطين، وتقربه  إليهم بما يريدون، وبعد ذلك يعلمونه ما يحصل به السحر، لكن لا مانع والحمد  لله من علاج المسحور بالقراءة وبالتعوذات الشرعية، بالأدوية المباحة، كما  يعالج المريض من أنواع المرض من جهة الأطباء، وليس من اللازم أن يشفى؛ لأنه  ما كل مريض يشفى، فقد يعالج المريض فيشفى إذا كان الأجل مؤخرا،

وقد لا يشفى ويموت في هذا المرض، ولو عرض على أحذق الأطباء وأعلم الأطباء؛  لأنه متى نزل الأجل لم ينفع الدواء ولا العلاج؛ لقول الله تعالى: {وَلَنْ  يُؤَخِّرَ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهَا}[15]، وإنما ينفع الطب  وينفع الدواء إذا لم يحضر الأجل وقدر الله للعبد الشفاء، كذلك هذا الذي  أصيب بالسحر قد يكتب الله له الشفاء، وقد لا يكتب له الشفاء ابتلاءً  وامتحاناً، وقد يكون لأسباب أخرى الله يعلمها جل وعلا، منها أنه قد يكون  الذي عالجه ليس عنده العلاج المناسب لهذا الداء، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((لكل داء دواء فإذا أصيب دواء الداء برئ بإذن الله عز  وجل))، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((ما أنزل الله داء إلا أنزل له شفاء  علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله)).

ومن العلاج الشرعي أن يعالج السحر بالقراءة، فالمسحور يقرأ عليه أعظم سورة  في القرآن وهي الفاتحة، تكرر عليه، فإذا قرأها القارئ الصالح المؤمن الذي  يعرف أن كل شيء بقضاء الله وقدره، وأنه سبحانه وتعالى مصرف الأمور، وأنه  متى قال للشيء كن فإنه يكون، فإذا صدرت القراءة عن إيمان، وعن تقوى، وعن  إخلاص، وكرر ذلك القارئ فقد يزول السحر ويشفى صاحبه بإذن الله.

وقد مر بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على بادية قد لدغ شيخهم - يعني أميرهم -  وقد فعلوا كل شيء ولم ينفعه، فقالوا لبعض الصحابة: هل فيكم من راق؟ قالوا:  نعم. فقرأ عليه أحدهم سورة الفاتحة، فقام كأنما نشط من عقال في الحال،  وعافاه الله من شر لدغة الحية، والنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قال: ((لا بأس  بالرقى ما لم تكن شركاً))،

وقد رقى ورقي عليه الصلاة والسلام، فالرقية فيها خير كثير، وفيها نفع عظيم،  فإذا قرئ على المسحور بالفاتحة، وبآية الكرسي، وبقل هو الله أحد،  والمعوذتين، أو بغيرها من الآيات، مع الدعوات الطيبة الواردة في الأحاديث  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رقى بعض  المرضى: ((اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس واشف أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك  شفاء لا يغادر سقماً)) يكرر ذلك ثلاث مرات أو أكثر، ومثل ما ورد عنه صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن جبريل عليه السلام رقاه صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: ((بسم  الله أرقيك من كل شيء يؤذيك، ومن شر كل نفس أو عين حاسد الله يشفيك، بسم  الله أرقيك)) ثلاث مرات، فهذه رقية عظيمة وثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم،

يشرع أن يرقى بها اللديغ والمسحور والمريض، ولا بأس أن يرقى المريض  والمسحور واللديغ بالدعوات الطيبة، وإن لم تكن منقولة عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم إذا لم يكن فيها محذور شرعاً؛ لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ((لا بأس بالرقى ما لم تكن شركاً))، وقد يعافي الله المريض والمسحور  وغيرهما بغير الرقية وبغير أسباب من الإنسان؛ لأنه سبحانه هو القادر على كل  شيء، وله الحكمة البالغة في كل شيء، وقد قال سبحانه في كتابه الكريم:  {إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ  فَيَكُونُ}[16]، فله سبحانه الحمد والشكر على كل ما يقضيه ويقدره، وله  الحكمة البالغة في كل شيء عز وجل وقد لا يشفى المريض؛ لأنه قد تم أجله وقدر  موته بهذا المرض.

ومما يستعمل في الرقية آيات السحر تقرأ في الماء، وهي آيات السحر في  الأعراف، وهي قوله تعالى: {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ  فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ * فَوَقَعَ الْحَقُّ وَبَطَلَ مَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ * فَغُلِبُوا هُنَالِكَ وَانْقَلَبُوا  صَاغِرِينَ}[17]، وفي يونس وهي قوله تعالى: {وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ائْتُونِي  بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ}[18]، إلى قوله جل وعلا: {وَيُحِقُّ اللَّهُ  الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ}[19]، وكذلك آيات طه:  {قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ نَكُونَ أَوَّلَ  مَنْ أَلْقَى}[20]... إلى قوله سبحانه: {وَلا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ  أَتَى}[21]، 

وهذه الآيات مما ينفع الله بها في رقية السحر، وإن قرأ القارئ هذه الآيات  في الماء وقرأ معها سورة الفاتحة، وآية الكرسي، وبقل هو الله أحد،  والمعوذتين في ماء ثم صبه على من يظن أنه مسحور، أو محبوس عن زوجته فإنه  يشفى بإذن الله، وإن وضع في الماء سبع ورقات من السدر الأخضر بعد دقها كان  مناسباً، كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن رحمه الله في "فتح المجيد"  عن بعض أهل العلم في باب "ما جاء في النشرة" ويستحب أن يكرر قراءة السور  الثلاث وهي: {قل هو الله أحد}[22]، و{قل أعوذ برب الفلق}[23]، و{قل أعوذ  برب الناس}[24] ثلاث مرات.

والمقصود أن هذه الأدوية وما أشبهها هي مما يعالج به هذا البلاء وهو السحر،  ويعالج به أيضاً من حبس عن زوجته، وقد جرب ذلك كثيراً فنفع الله به، وقد  يعالج بالفاتحة وحدها فيشفى، وقد يعالج بقل هو الله أحد والمعوذتين وحدها  ويشفى.

ومن المهم جداً أن يكون المعالج والمعالج عندهما إيمان صادق، وعندهما ثقة  بالله، وعلم بأنه سبحانه مصرف الأمور، وأنه متى شاء شيئاً كان، وإذا لم يشأ  لم يكن سبحانه وتعالى، فالأمر بيده جل وعلا، ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ  لم يكن، فعند الإيمان وعند الصدق مع الله من القارئ والمقروء عليه يزول  المرض بإذن الله وبسرعة، وتنفع الأدوية الحسية والمعنوية، نسأل الله أن  يوفقنا جميعاً لما يرضيه، إنه سميع قريب.

الواجب على كل من لديه علم من الكتاب والسنة أن يبلغ في بلاده، وفي مجتمعه،  وفي أهله، حتى يكون الناس على علم بهذه الأمور، وحتى ينتشر العلم. ولهذا  كان عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا خطب الناس وذكرهم يقول: ((فليبلغ الشاهد  الغائب فرب مبلغ أوعى من سامع))، ويقول: ((بلغوا عني ولو آية)).

فالواجب على من سمع من أهل العلم أن يبلغ الفائدة التي عقلها وفهمها،  وليحذر أن يبلغ ما لم يعقل وما لم يفهم؛ لأن بعض الناس قد يبلغ أشياء يغلط  فيها فيكون كاذباً ومضراً بمن بلغ عنه وبالمبلغين، فلا يجوز له التبليغ إلا  عن علم، وعن تحقق وبصيرة مما سمع حتى يبلغ كما سمع، وكما علم، من دون  زيادة ومن دون نقص، وإلا فليمسك حتى لا يكذب على من بلغ عنه، وحتى لا يضر  غيره، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وأصحابه وأتباعه بإحسان إلى  يوم الدين

عبدالعزيز بن باز غفر الله له .*

----------


## معبد

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وعافى المسلمين وحفظهم

----------


## علي الزيدي

الاخ ابو خزيمة 
جزاك الله كل الخير وعافى اهل الايمان من لوثات الشيطان
ارجو ان تعلمني كيف اضيف الصور في المشاركة وتظهر بصورة طبيعية 
شكرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أبا سالم

قوتل السحرة أينما حلوا وارتحلوا...
معلومة مجربة من قبل احدهم:إن أردت حرب الشيطان ودحره وجعله يهابك فحارب أولياؤة وهم مردة السحرة....

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أحسنت يا أخي جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

نسيت أن أكتب في أول الموضوع أنه منقول ولي من كيسي 

مقال للشيخ محمد الأمين 
*خرافات السحر والجن**حقيقة السحر*تعريفه: هو في الأصل (أي في اللغة) عبارة عما لطف وخفي سببه.
 لكنه في الاصطلاح الشائع هو أمر يخفى سببه ويتخيل على غير حقيقته ويجري مجرى التمويه والخداع. وهو بالتعريف اللغوي واسع جداً، ويشمل مثلا قوة الخطابة كما في الأثر: "إن من البيان لسحراً" أي للطفه وحسنه استمال القلوب.

*أنواع السحر*1– السحر الأسود، وهو الاستعانة بالشياطين لتلقي وساوسها في أذهان الناس (المراد سحرهم) فيتخيلون أشياء على غير حقيقتها. فقد يرون الحبال والعصي كأنها أفاعي تسعى. وقد تسبب لهم مرضاً نفسياً. وقد يتسبب هذا أيضاً بالتفريق بين المرء وزوجه. وقد يتوهم المسحور أموراً لم تحصل ولم يفعلها. وقد يتوهم كذلك آلاماً شديدة رغم عدم وجود أي ألم أو مرض عضوي، وهو ما يسميه الأطباء بالمرض النفسي، وهو يؤدي في حالات قليلة إلى تأثيرات عضوية مادية بسبب الوهم النفسي.
وهذا هو السحر المنهي عنه في شرائع الأنبياء كلهم. وقد أنكره بعض المتأخرين من الفلاسفة والمعتزلة، أما أكابر الفلاسفة فإنهم ما أنكروا القول به إلا أنهم سموها بالأرواح الأرضية، سواء قصدوا منها الجن، أم أرواح الأموات (أي ما يسميه الغربيون بالأرواح الشريرة). إلا أن الاستعانة بأرواح الأموات غير ممكن. فالروح لها في عالم البرزخ ما يشغلها عنا. ولكن الشياطين (أي كفار الجن) كثيراً ما يزعمون أنهم أرواح الأموات، كما يحصل للقبوريين المستغيثين بقبور الأولياء. حيث تكلمهم الشياطين بصوت ذلك الولي لتلبس عليهم دينهم.
ويكون استدعاء الشياطين عادة عن طريق تعويذات معينة، يعرفها السحرة على قدر معرفتهم. وهناك كتب مطبوعة موجودة في الأسواق، وبعضها –للأسف الشديد– يباع أمام المساجد المشهورة! وقد يكون السحر للاستعانة بالجن لمعرفة مكان مسروقات مثلاً أو لمعرفة الغيب. ويسمى هذا بضرب المندل. وهو حرام كذلك.
هذا ولا يكون السحر إلا تخيلات وأوهام يلقيها الساحر. قال الله تعالى: {سَحَرُواْ أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ} [الأعراف: 66] يعني موهوا عليهم حتى ظنوا أن حبالهم وعصيهم تسعى. وقال تعالى: {يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى}. فهي لم تسعَ قط، لكن الناس تخيلوا أنها تسعى بتأثير السحر.
وقد زعم المشركون أن السحر هو حقيقة وليس مجرد تخيلات. أي زعموا أن معجزات الأنبياء هي من السحر. وهذا كذب لأن كل المعجزات محسوسة حقيقية، بينما السحر لا يكون إلا وهماً كما تقدم تعريفه. فلذلك لما رأى سحرة موسى كيف أن الأفعى قد ابتلعت حبالهم وعصيهم على وجه الحقيقة، عرفوا أن هذا نبي حقاً وليس بساحر كما ظنوا أول الأمر. لأن الساحر –مهما بلغت مهارته– لا يمكنه قلب حقيقة الأشياء. وهذا شيء يبدو أنه لم يفهمه فرعون وجنوده.
وكذلك زعم اليهود أن السحر حقيقة. وزعموا أن سليمان –عليه السلام– كان ملكاً ولم يكن نبياً. وأما تسخير الجن والطير والريح والقطر له وكثير من معجزاته ومن مُلكه الذي لم يؤت مثله أحد من العالمين، كل ذلك زعم اليهود أنه سحر وليس من المعجزات. وزعموا أن أحد الشياطين تحايل عليه وأخذ خاتمه، وبذلك سيطر على ملكه كله وصار يحكم بأمره ويأتي زوجاته. وهذا كله من خرافاتهم قاتلهم الله. فإن تلك المعجزات الظاهرة يستحيل أن تكون سحراً، لأن السحر ليس إلا إيهام الناس بشيء لم يحدث. ولما كانت معجزات سليمان -عليه السلام– بمن المحسوسات التي يستحيل إنكارها، كانت ولا بد من المعجزات التي لا يقدر عليها إلا الأنبياء، ويستحيل أن تكون سحراً.
وقد كذبهم الله تعالى في نسبتهم السحر لسليمان -عليه السلام- فقال جلّ وعلا: {وَاتَّبَعُواْ مَا تَتْلُواْ الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيْاطِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولاَ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُم بِضَآرِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُواْ لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاَقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْاْ بِهِ أَنفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ} (البقرة: 102). فنفى الله نسبة السحر إلى سليمان ونسبه إلى الشياطين.
2– التضليل (Misdirection) ويستعمل كثيراً في ألعاب الخفة، وهو الشائع فيما يسمى اليوم بالاستعراضات السحرية.
3– الخداع البصري (Optical Illusion) وهذا علاوة على استعماله من قبل بعض السحرة المعاصرين، فإنه يستعمل بكثرة في الأفلام السينمائية الحديثة.
4– استعمال العلم والتقنية الحديث، وبخاصة الرياضيات الهندسية. وقد يعتمد كذلك على الكيمياء والفيزياء والإضاءة وأمثال ذلك. والقيام بهذا السحر أمام المثقفين يتطلب قاعات مجهزة بأجهزة مكلفة، لكن بعض الدجالين يستغل الجهلة البعيدين عن الحضارة، فأتيهم باختراعات علمية معروفة لدينا (كالمصباح الكهربائي) فيزعم مثلاً أن وجهه منير. وأمثال ذلك سمعنا منه الكثير.
ويتضح من هذا الشرح أن النوع الأول من السحر هو المحرم، وتحريمه يصل إلى درجة الكفر. أما الأنواع الأخرى فلا تتعدى خفة يد، واستعمال لعلوم طبيعية. وليس في ذلك محرم ما لم تكن الغاية منه دنيئة.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي حفظه الله في شرح نواقض الاسلام .

والسحر هو في اللغة: عبارة عما خفي ولطف سببه. 
وفي الشرع: هو عبارة عن عزائم ورُقى وعُقد، وأدوية وتدخينات تؤثر في القلوب والأبدان فتمرُض وتقتل وتفرق بين المرء وزوجه. 

والتعريف الشرعي منقول من فتح المجيد

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t122490-7/#ixzz35PzrU1UW

----------


## محمد رمضان السيد حسن

جزاكم الله خيرا ونسأل الله أن يجعلنا من حزبه لامن حزب عدوه وألا يسلط علينا من يرحمنا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> جزاكم الله خيرا ونسأل الله أن يجعلنا من حزبه لامن حزب عدوه وألا يسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا


دعوت علينا لا لنا  :Smile:

----------


## عبد الكريم بحوصي

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين، نسال الله أن يعيننا على حرب الكفرة و الشياطين و السحرة.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

آمين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t134170/#post736532

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## انفالة

[QUOTE=ابوخزيمةالمص  رى;604178]  *أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور* 
  *أشكال السحر وأنواعه بالصور**

اللهم اشفي مرضى السحر وأبطل عمل كل ساحر ياحي ياقيوم .. اللهم آمين

الله يستركم انا عندي طابق منزل و بستان و جارة فوقنا. انقيه تقريبا كل يومين لكن كل صباح اجد بذور سوداء تشبه الصورة, هل هذا سحر وحنا نمشي عليه كل يوم. الرجاء الرد و جزاكم الله خيرا 
*

----------


## محمد عبدالعظيم

* 



الله  يستركم انا عندي طابق منزل و بستان و جارة فوقنا. انقيه تقريبا كل يومين  لكن كل صباح اجد بذور سوداء تشبه الصورة, هل هذا سحر وحنا نمشي عليه كل  يوم. الرجاء الرد و جزاكم الله خيرا 


**السؤال:  كيف يستطيع الإنسان أن يكتشف أن فلاناً قد قام بعمل سحر له؟ خاصة أن لديه  علامات، ولكنها ليست يقينية، ويخاف الواحد أن يكون ظالماً؟  الإجابة:  المبتلى بالسحر، أو بما يظن أنه سحر، لا طريق إلى اكتشاف الساحر الذي سحره  أو دبر له السحر إلا بإقراره، أو ببينة تشهد بأن فلانا عملا سحراً لفلان،  أو سعى إلى من يسحره، وأما مجرد الظنون، والقرائن الضعيفة فلا يجوز أن يعول  عليها، فلا يجوز أن يعتمد على هذه الظنون والأوهام بلا برهان تؤدي إلى ظلم  المتهم، كما لا يجوز الاعتماد في هذا على أخبار الجن الذين في بعض  المصروعين، كما لو قال بعضهم إنه مربوط بسحر من فلان أو فلان؛ فإن الجن  الذي في الملموس فاسق أو كافر، فلا يجوز تصديقه إذا قال: إن فلاناً عمل  سحراً لفلان، فإن قوله ليس بحجة، فالواجب الحذر من الانسياق مع الظنون  وأقوال فسقة الجن، أو السحرة، فإن من السحرة من يخبر بمحل السحر وبمن قال  به وهو يعتمد في ذلك على أخبار الشياطين، أو يكون كذاباً يقول ذلك من عند  نفسه، وعلى كل حال فالجزم بتعيين الساحر بأنه هو الذي قام وعمل السحر لذلك  المبتلى من أصعب الأشياء . ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.   

 رابط المادة: http://iswy.co/e152v3
*
*السؤال
**رأيت رجلاً في المسجد بعد صلاة العصر كان يتحرك بإصبعه  في شكل دائري ، ويقوم بأشياء أخرى ، وهذا شيء لم أره من قبل ، وعندما سألته  عن ذلك قال: إنه "حصار" وهذا نوع من الرقية للحماية من السحر الأسود ،  عندما سألت عن الدليل ، قال : إن هذا ثبت في حديث ، ومع ذلك هو نفسه لم يرى  الحديث أبدا ، وشيوخه الصوفيون يقومون بذلك منذ سنوات عديدة ، فما هو هذا  الشيء "حصار"؟
*

*نص الجواب
*






*الحمد لله
*
*لم نقف على حديث يتضمن ما ذكرت من الحصار أو التحصين من السحر الأسود.
*
*ولا يجوز لأحد أن ينسب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا حتى يتأكد من  صحته؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ  مَقْعَدَهُ مِنَ النَّارِ) رواه البخاري (107) ، ومسلم (3) ، وقوله : (لاَ  تَكْذِبُوا عَلَيَّ، فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ فَلْيَلِجِ النَّارَ )  رواه البخاري (106).
*
*وقوله : (مَنْ حَدَّثَ عَنِّي بِحَدِيثٍ يُرَى أَنَّهُ كَذِبٌ، فَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْكَاذِبِينَ) رواه مسلم (1).
*
*وقد شرع الله سبحانه لعباده ما يحصنون به أنفسهم من السحر والشرور قبل وقوعها بإذن الله تعالى، ومن ذلك:
*
*"أ – المحافظة على طاعة الله وذلك بأداء جميع ما افترضه الله على عباده  واجتناب جميع المحرمات، والتوبة النصوح من جميع الذنوب والسيئات، والتقرب  إليه سبحانه بالنوافل، والتوكل على الله والاستعانة به والالتجاء إليه  وحده؛ ولذلك ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "احفظ الله يحفظك،  احفظ الله تجده تجاهك، إذا سألت فاسأل الله، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله"  الحديث أخرجه الإمام الترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح.
*
*ب – المحافظة على أذكار الصباح والمساء ومنها:
*
*1 – قراءة آية الكرسي، والآيتين الأخيرتين من سورة البقرة دبر كل صلاة، وعند النوم.
*
*2 – قراءة سورة الإخلاص وسورتي المعوذتين ثلاثاً، فقد ورد عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "قراءة قل هو الله أحد والمعوذتين حين تمسي وحين  تصبح تكفيك كل شيء" رواه النسائي وصححه الألباني.
*
*3 – قول: "بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو  السميع العليم"، فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من قالها ثلاث  مرات لم يضره شيء.
*
*4 – قول "أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق" ثلاث مرات وغير ذلك مما ورد.*
*5 – أكل سبع تمرات بتصبح بها قبل أن يطعم أو يشرب شيئاً فقد جاء عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "من تصبح كل يوم سبع تمرات عجوة لم يضره  في ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر" أخرجه البخاري" انتهى من موقع المسلم:
*
*http://almoslim.net/node/202219
*
*والواجب على المسلم التمسك بالكتاب والسنة الصحيحة، والحذر من بدع الصوفية وخرافاتها.*
*وينظر للفائدة: جواب السؤال رقم : (194803) ، ورقم : (280210) .
*
*والله أعلم.
*




*                                                                              المصدر:                                                                                                                    موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب                                                                      
*


*السؤال**
والدي ووالدتي في مشاكل من سنين ، وأكثر من شيخ قرأ لنا في البيت وقال إن  فيه سحرا ، وإن أمى ممسوسه . قريبة لنا تعرف شيخا ولما راحت وقبل ما تحكي له على المشكله هو قالها إنها  جاءت عشان كذا وكذا ، من غير حتى ما تقول له على أسامينا ، أنا في البداية  رفضت أشوفه لحد ما تأكدت أنه لا يعالج إلا بالقرآن ، وجاء وقرأ الرقية  الشرعية في البيت وطلب نجيب : مسك وقسط بحري وعسل أبيض وزيت زيتون ،  ويأخدهم يقرأ عليهم وجابها ثاني يوم عشان نستعمله ، وقال لأمي : إنه بعت جن  مسلم يحصن البيت وطلب منى أجيب خاتم فضه يقرأ عليه وألبسه على طول لأنه  قال لي : إن فيه حد بيحاول يأذينى بسحر أسود ويوقف زواجي اللي إن شاء الله  بعد شهر . هل الخاتم هذا يعتبر تميمة ؟ ونستمر مع الشيخ هذا أم لا ؟*

*نص الجواب*






*
الحمد لله
*
*أولا :
ينبغي لمن يواجه المشكلات عموما أو يخشى من تأثيرات الشياطين أو السحرة خصوصا ، أن  يزداد حرصه على التمسك بما أوجب الله عليه من الفرائض ، والمداومة المستمرة الدؤوبة  على الأذكار والتحصينات ، التي أرشدنا إليها نبينا الناصح الأمين صلوات الله وسلامه  عليه ، فمن التزم ذلك ، فإن الله يكفيه ويحميه ويحرسه ، ولن يضره سحر لم يأذن الله  به .
قال تعالى : ( وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ) ، فأثبت لهم الضر ، لكن  بإذن الله وتقديره ومشيئته . 
وروى الترمذي (2516) وصححه عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما عن رَسُولِ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال له : ( ... وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْأُمَّةَ  لَوْ اجْتَمَعَتْ عَلَى أَنْ يَنْفَعُوكَ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَنْفَعُوكَ إِلَّا  بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ لَكَ ، وَلَوْ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ  بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَضُرُّوكَ إِلَّا بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ ) .
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لا تجعلوا  بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفِر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة البقرة ) رواه مسلم (  780 ) .* 
*وعن أبي أمامة الباهلي رضي  الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( اقرءوا سورة البقرة ،  فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها البَطَلة [ أي : السحرة ] ) رواه مسلم  (804) .
*
*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه  الله : 
" الطريق للتخلص أن يعلق الإنسان قلبه بربه ، ويفوض أمره إليه ، ويحقق التوكل على  الله ، ويستعمل الأوراد الشرعية التي بها يحصن نفسه ويحفظها من شر هؤلاء ، وما كثر  الأمر في الناس في الآونة الأخيرة من السحرة والحساد وما أشبه ذلك إلا من أجل  غفلتهم عن الله ، وضعف توكلهم على الله عز وجل ، وقلة استعمالهم للأوراد الشرعية  التي بها يتحصنون ، وإلا فنحن نعلم أن الأوراد الشرعية حصن منيع ، أشد من سد يأجوج  ومأجوج ، لكن مع الأسف أن كثيرا من الناس لا يعرف عن هذه الأوراد شيئا ، ومن عرف  فقد يغفل كثيرا ، ومن قرأها فقلبه غير حاضر ، وكل هذا نقص ، ولو أن الناس استعملوا  الأوراد على ما جاءت به الشريعة ؛ لسلموا من شرور كثيرة " انتهى من " تفسير جزء عم  " لابن عثيمين (ص354) .
*
*ثانيا :
بعض الناس سريع إلى الأوهام والظنون ، فبمجرد حصول مشكلة أو تعطل مصلحة ، فإنه  يبادر إلى توهم السحر ، ويغلب عليه هذا الظن حتى يصير بمنزلة اليقين عنده ، وربما  كان في الحقيقة مجرد توهم لا أصل له ، فيضر نفسه من حيث يظن أنه ينفعها .
وهذا لا يمنع وجود السحر وحصوله ، ولكن الغالب أن أسباب المشاكل إما أن تكون دينية  ، أو دنيوية محسوسة معلومة ، هذا هو الغالب .* 
*ولذلك كان بعض السلف يقول :  " إني لأرى آثار معصيتي في دابتي وزوجتي " فالمعاصي والذنوب ، من أهم أسباب الفتن  والمشاكل ، كما أن الطاعة سبب للسكينة وصلاح ذات البين .
أما إرجاع المشاكل إلى أسباب تتعلق بتأثيرات السحر ونحوها ، فقد يكون في كثير من  الأحيان هروبا من الواقع ، وتملصا من المسؤولية الملقاة على العاتق ، وتبريرا  للتصرفات الخاطئة التي يرتكبها الإنسان .* 
*وقد سألت امرأة الشيخ ابن  باز رحمه الله ، فقالت : أنا أبلغ من العمر ثماني وعشرين سنة ، ولم أتزوج بعد ،  وعندي شك بأنني مسحورة ، ما هو الطريق الذي أسلكه حتى يبتعد عني ما أخافه ؟ * 
*فأجاب : " هذه يا بنتي أوهام  ، لا ينبغي لك أن تعتقديها ، هذه أوهام وليست سحرا ، ولكنها الأوهام التي تصيب  الناس إذا تعطل شيء من شؤونهم ، توهموا أشياء ، فلا ينبغي لك أن تعتقدي هذا ، نعم ،  السحر موجود وله أسباب ، لكن ليس تعطل الزواج أو تعطل بيع السلعة ، أو طول المرض  يدل على السحر ، فقد يقع بأسباب أخرى ، وإذا كنت شعرت من أحد ، أنه فعل شيئا أوجب  لك ما يضرك : تعالجي ، والحمد لله ، العلاج موجود في كلام الله ، وكلام رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، فأحسن علاج وأولى علاج القرآن الكريم ، وتلاوة الآيات والنفث بها  ، على المسحور فإن هذا من أسباب شفاء الله " من " فتاوى نور على الدرب " (3/307) .* 
*وللاستفادة في طرق علاج  السحر ، يرجى مراجعة الأسئلة : (12918) ،  (11290) .* 
*ثالثا :
هذا الرجل الذي يستعين بالجن لا يجوز الذهاب إليه ولا الاعتماد على قوله .
وينظر للفائدة جواب السؤال رقم : (121234)  ، وجواب السؤال رقم : (6846) .* 
*والنصيحة لكم : أن تحرصوا  على رقية أنفسكم بأنفسكم ، وأن تحصنوا بيوتكم بأنفسكم ، فتكثروا فيها من قراءة  القرآن ، وخاصة سورة البقرة ، فإن قراءتها تطرد الشياطين من البيوت ، كما جاءت بذلك  الأحاديث ، وسبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم : (201326)  .* 
*فإن أبيتم إلا الذهاب إلى  الرقاة ، فليكن راقيا معروفا ، مشهودا له بالصلاح والتقوى .* 
*رابعا : 
هذا الخاتم الذي قرأ عليه يعتبر من التمائم ، فلا يجوز لبسه ، وقد روى الإمام أحمد  (16951) عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول : ( من تعلق تميمة فلا أتم الله له ) .
*
*وقد سبق بيان أحكام تعليق  التمائم والحروز بشيء من التفصيل في جواب السؤال رقم : (10543)  فليراجع .
*
*والله أعلم .* 




*                                                                              المصدر:                                                                                                                    موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب                                                                     * 


*السؤال**                 هل من يذهب عند إمام مسجد يدعي أنه يزيل السحر ويتبع ما  قاله ظننا منه أنه يزيل السحر دون أن يعلم ذلك حرام قد ارتكب معصية? وما  حكم ذلك ?            * 
*نص الجواب*




*
الحمد لله 
الذي يفك السحر عن المسحور لا يخلو من حالين : 
الحال الأولى : أن يستخدم في ذلك الرقى الشرعية والتعوذات النبوية ، والأدوية  المباحة ، فهذا لا بأس به ، بل مستحب .
الحال الثانية : أن يعالجه ـ أي السحر ـ بعمل السحرة الذي هو التقرب إلى الجن  بالذبح أو غيره من القربات فهذا لا يجوز ؛ لأنه من عمل الشيطان بل من الشرك الأكبر  فالواجب الحذر من ذلك ، كما لا يجوز علاجه بسؤال الكهنة والعرافين والمشعوذين  واستعمال ما يقولون .
وقد حذر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من إتيانهم وسؤالهم وتصديقهم ، فقال عليه الصلاة  والسلام : (مَنْ أَتَى عَرَّافًا فَسَأَلَهُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ لَمْ تُقْبَلْ لَهُ  صَلَاةٌ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً) رواه مسلم (4137) . وقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَنْ أَتَى كَاهِنًا أَوْ عَرَّافًا فَصَدَّقَهُ  بِمَا يَقُولُ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ) رواه أحمد في المسند (9171) وصححه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح  الجامع حديث رقم (5939) .
فالسحرة لا يجوز إتيانهم ولا سؤالهم ولا تصديقهم.
وقد روى أبو داود في سننه (3370) عن جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رضي الله عنهما  قَالَ : سُئِلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ  النُّشْرَةِ فَقَالَ : (هُوَ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ) وصححه الألباني .
قال ابن القيم في "إعلام الموقعين" (4/299) : " والنشرة : حل السحر عن المسحور ,  وهي نوعان : حل سحر بسحر مثله , وهو الذي من عمل الشيطان ; فإن السحر من عمل  الشيطان فيتقرب إليه الناشر والمنتشر بما يحب , فيبطل عمله عن المسحور , والثاني :  النشرة بالرقية والتعوذات والدعوات والأدوية المباحة , فهذا جائز , بل مستحب "  انتهى . 
وبهذا تعلم أخي السائل أن هذا الإمام إن كان من الصنف الذي يحل السحر بالطريقة  المحرمة فإن الذهاب إليه معصية ، وقد تكون كفرا ، فالواجب على من ذهب إليه التوبة  من ذلك ، والله يتوب على من تاب ، فإن كان فعل ذلك جاهلا فنرجو أن لا يكون عليه إثم  لكن عليه الإقلاع عن ذلك والعزم على عدم العود إليه في المستقبل .
وإذا كان من الصنف الأول الذين يعالجون المسحور بالقرآن الكريم والأدعية النبوية ،  فلا حرج من الذهاب إليه ، وليس ذلك معصية. 
والله أعلم .
*


*                                                                              المصدر:                                                                                                                    الإسلام سؤال وجواب                                                                     * 


*السؤال**                 عندي سؤال أتمنى من سماحتكم إفادتنا وهو : هناك شخص يشيع  هو وأخته إشاعة على زوجة أخيهم بأنها تفعل السحر هي وعائلتها ، ولم يوجد  هناك دليل ، علماً بأن هذه الزوجة أعرفها بأنها حاجَّة ومصلية ، وأخي عندما  سمع هذا الكلام من أخي زوجها أصبح يتكلم عنها بالسوء ويقول أريد أن أسأل  عنها ، وأصبح كلام على هذه الزوجة في أغلب كلامه . أريد من سماحتكم نصيحة إلى أخي ، وشكراً ، وبارك الله فيكم ، وزادكم من  علمه . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .            * 
*نص الجواب*






*
الحمد لله
لم تختلف الشرائع السماوية على حفظ أعراض الناس ودينهم وعقلهم وأموالهم ونفوسهم ،  ومن وسائل حفظ أعراض الناس لجم الأفواه عن الطعن فيها وقذفها واتهامهما بما ليس  فيها ، ولذا لم تأت شريعة بإباحة الغيبة ، ولا بإباحة القذف ، ولا بإباحة الاتهام  بالباطل من غير بينة ، وتفاوتت الشرائع في عقوبة من يخالف أمر الله ، لكنها لم  تختلف في تحريم قذف الأعراض والمنع من اتهام البريء بما ليس فيه .
والاتهام للشخص بعمل السحر هو من الاتهام بالباطل في العرض والدِّين ، ولا يحل لأحد  أن يتهم أحداً بعمل السحر لآخر ، أو آخرين ، إلا أن يثبت ذلك بالبينة الشرعية ؛ إما  بإقرار من عمل السحر على نفسه بأنه سحر فلانا من الناس ، أو بشهادة الثقات على  الشخص المعين أنهم قد اطلعوا عليه وهو يعمل السحر ، أو يتسبب فيه .
وما لم يوجد أحد هذين الأمرين : فإن اتهامها بعمل سحر هو قول منكر واتهام باطل ،  وفاعل ذلك يستحق الإثم والعقوبة ، وقد أمرنا الله تعالى باجتناب الظن ، وتوعد على  ظلم الآخرين واتهامهم بما ليس فيهم ، فقال تعالى في الأولى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ  إِثْمٌ وَلا تَجَسَّسُوا ) الحجرات/ 12 ، وَعَن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( إِيَّاكُمْ وَالظَّنَّ فَإِنَّ  الظَّنَّ أَكْذَبُ الْحَدِيثِ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا تَحَسَّسُوا وَلَا  تَبَاغَضُوا وَكُونُوا إِخْوَانًا ) رواه البخاري ( 4849 ) ومسلم ( 2563 ) .
ولينظر جواب السؤال رقم ( 112196  ) ففيه بيان كيف يجتنب المسلم سوء الظن بالناس .
وقال تعالى في الثانية : ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ  بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُّبِينًا )  الأحزاب/ 58 .* 
*سئل الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك – حفظه الله - :
كيف يستطيع الإنسان أن يكتشف أن فلاناً قد قام بعمل سحر له ؟ خاصة أن لديه علامات ،  ولكنها ليست يقينية ، ويخاف الواحد أن يكون ظالماً ، إني في حيرة ، أرجو إجابتي ،  والله يحفظكم .
فأجاب:
"المبتلى بالسحر ، أو بما يظن أنه سحر ، لا طريق إلى اكتشاف الساحر الذي سحره أو  دبَّر له السحر إلا بإقراره ، أو ببيِّنة تشهد بأن فلاناً عملَ سحراً لفلان ، أو  سعى إلى من يسحره ، وأما مجرد الظنون والقرائن الضعيفة : فلا يجوز أن يعوَّل عليها  ... ، كما لا يجوز الاعتماد في هذا على أخبار الجن الذين في بعض المصروعين ، كما لو  قال بعضهم إنه مربوط بسحر من فلان أو فلان ؛ فإن الجن الذي في الملموس فاسق أو كافر  ، فلا يجوز تصديقه إذا قال : إن فلاناً عمل سحراً لفلان : فإن قوله ليس بحجة ،  فالواجب الحذر من الانسياق مع الظنون وأقوال فسقة الجن أو السحرة ؛ فإن مِن السحرة  مَن يخبر بمحل السحر وبمن قال به وهو يعتمد في ذلك على أخبار الشياطين ، أو يكون  كذاباً يقول ذلك من عند نفسه ، وعلى كل حال : فالجزم بتعيين الساحر بأنه هو الذي  قام وعمل السحر لذلك المبتلى من أصعب الأشياء ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله" .
 http://www.islamlight.net/index.php?...d=1466&id=2132* 
*ولما سبق كله : فعلى كل من يطعن على تلك المرأة بأنها  تعمل السحر أن يتقي الله تعالى ربَّه ، وأن يعلم أنه ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب  عتيد ، وأن الله تعالى سائله على ما افتراه عليها ، وما دام أنه ليس هناك اعتراف أو  شهود فيبقى الأمر في دائرة الظن المذموم ، وهذا الافتراء والكذب قد يلحق مثله  المتكلم بالباطل فيفتري عليه الناس كما افترى هو على غيره ؛ فليحفظ المسلم عليه  لسانه ، وليلتفت لنفسه ، وليبك على خطيئته ، وليكف أذاه عن المسلمين .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم ( 96144  ) ففيه مزيد فائدة .
*
*والله أعلم*




*                                                                              المصدر:                                                                                                                    الإسلام سؤال وجواب                                                                     *

----------

